# LINE DANCER??? Has anyone use it??



## kemical (May 3, 2008)

What do you guys think of line dancer? does anyoe use it and those it even work or make a difference??
https://mylinedancer.com/

here is my own version of line dancer!!!i made it in 20 minutes


----------



## Popeye (May 3, 2008)

Have you tried it and what do _YOU_ think of it?


----------



## pt0872 (May 3, 2008)

Mind if I ask what it is and what it's used for?


----------



## Popeye (May 3, 2008)

You put your line in it when using a spinning reel and it is supposed to make the lure "dance". You can click on the link and watch a video clip.


----------



## pt0872 (May 3, 2008)

Just did that....sorry didnt see the link.

What did you make yours out of?


----------



## pt0872 (May 3, 2008)

Sorry....Im wondering what it's made from


----------



## kemical (May 3, 2008)

pt0872 said:


> Just did that....sorry didnt see the link.
> 
> What did you make yours out of?



i found a old used flower kinda chain link in my garage,,lol,, i found four of them, and i made four of them,, gonna try it out 2morrow morning,, cant wait,,

i used about 4-5" wire metal,, it was a tough one, had to used to pliers, and the part i bent where the line goes i had to sand it down, nicely, didnt want and rough parts so my line wont break,,

ill let yall now,, in the video with ther product , looks interesting,, so i made mine,, i tried it out on my tile floor,, and it skips on the floor like it bounces,,lol.. will see how it works tomorrow!!


----------



## kemical (May 4, 2008)

got 1st fish on the 3rd cast,, it works pretty good!! but overall,,, wasnt a good day,,, boat issues!! and line issues i spent more time fixing my line or something on the boat!!


----------



## slim357 (May 4, 2008)

Ive seen it and can do what it does without it just by moving the rod


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Ive seen it and can do what it does without it just by moving the rod




Yeah, But it would be good for the person who has no clue how to fish.


----------

